# First Egg !!!!



## Brothers (Jun 16, 2013)

We got our first egg today! Our pullets are 19weeks old.Buff Orpington's and one RIR..I m not sure what one layed it but there are 2 or 3 BO's that are very red and acting a little different the last few days.

Cant believe how satisfying it feels to see a egg from the chickens we raised from day olds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And so it begins. Another fridge full of fresh eggs from a known source. Can't get much better than that.


----------



## Brothers (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes,first step in our mission to lessen our dependance on the 'ol grocery store.

Next will be a couple hogs.


----------



## Brothers (Jun 16, 2013)

Just found another egg!!!...a little larger and slightly different color!!..YES!!


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

my youngest hen when she laid her first egg, I was so proud of her, and we started a ritual that day that is still going today. She always puts up a fuss after laying her egg and I go out, and then I pick her up, and hold her. Together we cuddle, and then I thank her for her egg. She expects it so much now that she will squawk until I come outside. She is so much like her mom it is pitiful, she lays her egg on my porch rather then in the coop where everyone else does. Exactly like her mom use to do. She also will peck at the back door if I don't look out when she first gets up there to sit, she always makes noises so I know she is up there and will start sitting if I don't look and talk to her she will peck on that door.

But those first eggs sometimes can be so small. Now I get mostly double yolkers, or very large eggs. But the first 3 were so tiny.


----------



## Brothers (Jun 16, 2013)

I got 2 eggs 3 days ago then nothing?...normal?


----------

